

Computer Science graduates - over educated and under qualified? - AlfredTwo
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/alfredth/archive/2010/07/21/over-educated-yet-under-qualified.aspx

======
dangrossman
It depends on which school you're talking about. Some programs prepare
students for jobs in software development better than others. I agree with the
author that coop programs help a lot; the university I attended had mandatory
coops as a degree requirement, so I ended up working at Microsoft, DuPont and
WebCT for half a year each before graduating. Plenty of experience and a great
resume for the job market.

